# Lighting Poster Frames On The Cheap



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Is there a way to inexpensively light your movie posters that are in a poster frame? Just ordered a few movie posters. Going to mount them in poster frames from Michael's. Would be really cool to have them lit. Not sure how to go about it though. Thanks Scott


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Bright-...97783?pt=US_Wall_Fixtures&hash=item3f2164dc57


----------

